# Bruce Dickinson



## bill vts (Dec 20, 2006)

I know theres a few maiden fans on here Hopefully he will make a full complete recovery ! On the news he has had treatment for cancer at least they have caught it early on.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Saw a friend comment on this earlier on facebook. Saw him not long ago! The energy from the band was crazy considering they are no longer spring chickens! One of the best 'big' live gigs I've seen. I generally feel let down by Bigger bands in big venues but Iron Maiden were amazing!


----------



## bill vts (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah they just seem tongive everything they got on stage, been to the last 2 tours at the O2 in London final frontier was good but really loved the maiden England tour !


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Heard this earlier. Bit of a shock, I'm a big Maiden fan.
Last time I saw them was at Twickenham a few years back, it was awesome.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Was very shocked to read that as well although sounds very promising that they've caught it early and he's getting the relevant treatment for it. 

As said Maiden are up there as one of if not the best live bands I've seen. Seen them live five times now at festivals and their own shows, I'm wowed every time. 

Been a fan since I was about 9 years old so I hope we hear a new album from them as soon as Bruce is mended.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Hope he recovers well.

As well as a great musician, not a Maiden fan myself, he's quite a good Air Display pilot too.


----------

